

A Solution to the Supernode Problem - timf
http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/10/25/a-solution-to-the-supernode-problem/

======
biscarch
The more I look at Titan, the more I think it's a great solution to my needs.

Thanks for the great post guys, it hits on some topics I've been wondering
about lately.

